# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ηλεκτρική Κουζίνα > [Miele] Φούρνος

## GeNmE

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.
Σε φούρνο miele έχει ξεκινήσει το τελευταίο καιρό να ακούγεται σαν να οπλίζει και αφ' οπλίζει ένα ρελε όταν ο φούρνος είναι σβηστός. Λειτουργικά δεν έχει εμφανίσει άλλο πρόβλημα,  απλά είναι ενοχλητικό στη μέση της νύχτας να ακούγεται επαναλαμβανόμενα το ρελε. Οι εστίες είναι χώρια από τον φούρνο αν έχει σημασία. Ο ήχος ακούγεται είτε είναι ζεστός ο φούρνος είτε κρύος. Επιπλέον,  επίσης τελευταία,  όταν ανοίγω το διακόπτη θερμοκρασίας,  εμφανίζει στιγμιαία παράσιτα στη TV και μόνο όταν παίρνει σήμα από PC. Έχει γίνει έλεγχος με tester στο σπίτι  από ηλεκτρολόγο για τυχόν διαρροές ή επιστρεφόμενα ρεύματα και όλα οκ. Καμία ιδέα?
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------

